# Candied Salmon



## disco (Sep 1, 2017)

I am still being asked to do cooking shows called "You Can Make It" for the local community TV Channel. At a prior filming, the producer asked if I could make Indian Candy. Despite the high cost of quality salmon, one must meet one's fan base. I was lucky that there was some wild sockeye on sale for just less than its weight in gold. I had to make 3 batches as they film in a couple of hours and I needed some of each of the salmon done to each stage. This post is a step by step of just one of the batches.

I didn't want to call it Indian Candy though as I have several First Nations friends who find the term Indian slightly offensive as it dates back to colonial Europeans getting lost looking for India and calling them Indians when they landed here by mistake. So, I called it Candied Salmon.

In my opinion, nothing does salmon like the Little or Big Chief electric smokers. They let you do a long smoke at a low temperature. My pellet smoker only goes down to 180 F and I would normally smoke salmon lower than that in my WSM mini. However, I didn't want to be futzing with charcoal and temperature control while filming so I went with a combination of cold and hot smoking.

I started by pulling the small pin bones out of a 550 g (1 pound) fillet.













cnd slm 1.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 1, 2017






Then I cut it into chunks.













cnd slm 2.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 1, 2017






I mixed up a marinade/brine of:

175 ml (3/4 cups) water
125 ml (1/2 cup) brown sugar firmly packed
40 ml (3 tbsp) salt
3 ml (1/2 teaspoon) fresh ginger minced
2 dried bay leaves
5 whole allspice pods crushed
I heated it until it just boiled and the sugar dissolved.













cnd slm 3.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 1, 2017






I let it cool and poured it over the salmon. I covered the salmon and put it in the fridge overnight, stirring it around several times.













cnd slm 4.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 1, 2017






I rinsed the salmon under cold water and patted it dry with a paper towel.













cnd slm 6.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 1, 2017






I lit up my A-Maze-N Tube Smoker with Alder pellets and put it in my Weber Genesis Grill. I find it has a great blend of air flow and smoke circulation for cold smoking. I put some water frozen in a juice container in the smoker as well. I find cold salmon seems to take the smoke better.













cnd slm 5.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 1, 2017






I let it cold smoke for 6 hours and then put it in a covered dish in the fridge overnight to let the smoke smooth out.













cnd slm 7.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 1, 2017


















cnd slm 8.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 1, 2017






I fired my Louisiana Grills smoker up to 180 F with oak pellets. I brushed the salmon with Maple Syrup. For other batches I also used a mixture of 2 parts honey to 1 part water. Both are good.













cnd slm 9.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 1, 2017






I smoked the salmon for about 4 hours to get the internal temperature to 140 F, brushing with maple syrup or diluted honey every 30 minutes.













cnd slm 10.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 1, 2017






Here is the finished product.













cnd slm 11.jpg



__ disco
__ Sep 1, 2017






The Verdict

This is the first time I combined a cold and hot smoke and I really like it! There is a great smooth smoke flavour to go with the salty/sweet brined salmon. Yep, this is my new go to for Candied Salmon.

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 1, 2017)

Looks Great, Stranger!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






---
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm a Sucker for Smoked Salmon!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice Job, Buddy!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## griz400 (Sep 1, 2017)

Nice job disco ... seems I am grilling alot of steelhead these days ...


----------



## cmayna (Sep 1, 2017)

Looks fantastic.  Just to make sure I understand your process,  you cold smoked it for 6 hours after wet brining.  Fridged it overnight and then hot smoked it for 4 hours at 180 until an IT of 140 was achieved? Very pretty nice pics.  Love to see a cross section pic of a piece.   Have you done this recipe before?  Never done Salmon with both alder and then oak.  10 hours of total smoke. Very interesting indeed.  Something worth trying out.  Thanks for posting it. Point


----------



## mosparky (Sep 1, 2017)

I saw this on your blog and been thinking about it ever since. Looks like your doing it skin on. Any advantage to skin on ? Over all I really don't like the skin, but if it is needed to keep it together so be it.

The She-Beast is not going to like the idea of me messing with her broiled salmon, but this might be worth the risk. I tried smoking it ONCE !! She saw the darker meat next to the skin, said a few things I cannot repeat here and refused to eat it. Ahhh...More for me and it was really good.


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 1, 2017)

Great post Disco.

I have never smoked that long or cold smoked salmon.

I have used maple syrup and honey thou.  It's plenty sweet.

Points for sure.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 1, 2017)

A TV Star now???  Sounds like I better grab your autograph real soon.  Won't be long before you're charging $5 a pop for one.  LOL.

Anyway.....Great post Disco.  Your step-by-step will make it real easy for anybody wanting to make some Indian Candy (maybe me pretty soon).  

I've not had much interest in this since I've never been real big on maple syrup.  Can't believe I actually 'fessed up to such blasphemy--a Canuck who doesn't love maple syrup.  The shame!!  The honey glaze though just might be enough to entice me into making a batch because yours sure looks GOOD.

Gotta give you a POINT for this one Disco.

Gary


----------



## ab canuck (Sep 2, 2017)

Definitely 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.... Looks great....    I just pulled a salmon out of the freezer one of my friends gave me from his fishing trip to the coast last summer and wanted to do a candied salmon with it. Low and behold I have searched all over and I can't find the recipe we used before..... Your timing couldn't have been better......  Thx for sharing the recipe....


----------



## disco (Sep 2, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Stranger!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bear! I am trying to get more active again! I appreciate the point.


griz400 said:


> Nice job disco ... seems I am grilling alot of steelhead these days ...


Grilling steelhead? Rough life! Thanks for the point.


cmayna said:


> Looks fantastic.  Just to make sure I understand your process,  you cold smoked it for 6 hours after wet brining.  Fridged it overnight and then hot smoked it for 4 hours at 180 until an IT of 140 was achieved? Very pretty nice pics.  Love to see a cross section pic of a piece.   Have you done this recipe before?  Never done Salmon with both alder and then oak.  10 hours of total smoke. Very interesting indeed.  Something worth trying out.  Thanks for posting it. Point


Yes, your description of my process is accurate. It is too late for a cross section pic, the film crew went through it like locust. The only reason I used oak for the second smoke is 100% alder pellets are expensive and oak is cheap. The pellet smoker goes through a lot of pellets. I was worried about the 10 hours smoke but the pellet smoker gives a pretty light smoke and it turned out great! I have made this recipe before but I didn't do the cold smoke. I just smoked it at about 170 F in the mini until the internal temp was 140 F. This two smoke method definitely added more smoke flavour than my old method.

Thanks for the point!

Disco


----------



## disco (Sep 2, 2017)

mosparky said:


> I saw this on your blog and been thinking about it ever since. Looks like your doing it skin on. Any advantage to skin on ? Over all I really don't like the skin, but if it is needed to keep it together so be it.
> 
> The She-Beast is not going to like the idea of me messing with her broiled salmon, but this might be worth the risk. I tried smoking it ONCE !! She saw the darker meat next to the skin, said a few things I cannot repeat here and refused to eat it. Ahhh...More for me and it was really good.


I leave the skin on for two reasons. It does help hold the thinner belly pieces together and I am lazy. Some people love the skin and they can just eat it. It peels off very easily for those who don't. Just grab a corner and pull it off. However, I have done it without the skin and it was finicky but turned out fine.

She Who Must Be Obeyed loves salmon in all forms so I can use any method! Try smoking 1/2 with the skin and 1/2 without and maybe she will try it and forgive you!

Thanks for stopping by the blog!


c farmer said:


> Great post Disco.
> 
> I have never smoked that long or cold smoked salmon.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Adam. I blame you guys for wanting stronger smoke flavour. You have made me a smoke hound!


GaryHibbert said:


> A TV Star now??? Sounds like I better grab your autograph real soon. Won't be long before you're charging $5 a pop for one. LOL.
> 
> Anyway.....Great post Disco. Your step-by-step will make it real easy for anybody wanting to make some Indian Candy (maybe me pretty soon).
> 
> ...


Thanks, Gary. TV star? Maybe to the 10 people who watch ShawTV community channel. However, it is fun anyway.

She Who Must Be Obeyed says she can't taste the difference between the honey glaze and the maple syrup. I think there is a more complex sweetness with the maple syrup but it isn't a major difference and the honey glaze is definitely cheaper.

I really appreciate the point!

Disco


----------



## disco (Sep 2, 2017)

AB Canuck said:


> Definitely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, AB, I appreciate the point! I hope you like the recipe! I have made it without the cold smoke and it turns out well but is as strongly smoke flavoured.

Disco


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 2, 2017)

Absolutely awesome Disco!  This is a must try!  Thumbs Up


----------



## griz400 (Sep 2, 2017)

Very nice,and nice food blog .. point for food blog ... busy smoking today, will checkit out this week .. looked a little at it today


----------



## disco (Sep 2, 2017)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Absolutely awesome Disco! This is a must try!


Thanks! We liked it!


griz400 said:


> Very nice,and nice food blog .. point for food blog ... busy smoking today, will checkit out this week .. looked a little at it today


Thanks, Griz. I have had fun with it.


----------



## myownidaho (Sep 2, 2017)

That turned out superb! The last picture is gorgeous! Definitely worth a point.


----------



## disco (Sep 2, 2017)

MyOwnIdaho said:


> That turned out superb! The last picture is gorgeous! Definitely worth a point.


Thanks so much! I appreciate the point.


----------



## LandToSea (Dec 21, 2017)

Thanks for the guide! It is a bit of work but the results are amazing! I just did 10 lbs of coho for my first attempt ever making this or even cold smoking fish. I am in S FL and temps are about 85* so I added an ice pack and it maintained ambient temps around 85* with the A-Maze-N burning. I did have trouble with the alder pellets going out every hour or so which was a pain to keep relighting it. I also made the mistake to stack the liners with the cold smoked salmon when I placed it in the fridge. When I pulled them out this morning to hot smoke the top of the salmon flesh stuck to the bottom of the mesh liners and tore a lot of it apart. I salvaged most of it but it made a mess by clogging the liners.


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 21, 2017)

Definitely a must try.
You certainly answered a two wood smoke question for me.
Thanks for all the pictures and details!

You been captured, if you didn't know it.
I've come across so many wonderful posts and recipes here on Smoking Meat Forums.
But you Candied Salmon got me to make a folder to collect links in.
Then I went to your blog and added more. I especially appreciate that your recipes are printable.
Thank You!
And since we are Poultry fans, Wife by choice, me by Doctors Orders. Be that as it may, I hope to try your Mexican Oven Fried Thighs very soon. They sound Delicious!


----------



## disco (Dec 22, 2017)

LandToSea said:


> Thanks for the guide! It is a bit of work but the results are amazing! I just did 10 lbs of coho for my first attempt ever making this or even cold smoking fish. I am in S FL and temps are about 85* so I added an ice pack and it maintained ambient temps around 85* with the A-Maze-N burning. I did have trouble with the alder pellets going out every hour or so which was a pain to keep relighting it. I also made the mistake to stack the liners with the cold smoked salmon when I placed it in the fridge. When I pulled them out this morning to hot smoke the top of the salmon flesh stuck to the bottom of the mesh liners and tore a lot of it apart. I salvaged most of it but it made a mess by clogging the liners.
> View attachment 348155


That looks so good! Great job!


----------



## disco (Dec 22, 2017)

SonnyE said:


> Definitely a must try.
> You certainly answered a two wood smoke question for me.
> Thanks for all the pictures and details!
> 
> ...


I am blushing! Thanks so much for the kind words.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 20, 2018)

2 parts honey, 1 part water.
2 parts honey, 1 part water.
2 parts honey, 1 part water.
2 parts honey, 1 part water.
2 parts honey, 1 part water.

Must get more salmon....
AMNPS arrives Friday.
Maybe smoking Fryday night, or Smokerday.

2 parts honey, 1 part water.
2 parts honey, 1 part water.
2 parts honey, 1 part water.
2 parts honey, 1 part water.
2 parts honey, 1 part water.

:eek:

David, As a child, my Dad introduced me to Sage Honey. It has always been my favorite.
I think I want to include your Option of cold smoking for 6 hours before I do the finish cooking, and do the honey glaze. Thanks!


----------



## idahopz (Feb 20, 2018)

Very nice!  I'd be doing salmon as well, but it costs more than beef tenderloin :(


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 20, 2018)

idahopz said:


> Very nice!  I'd be doing salmon as well, but it costs more than beef tenderloin :(



Doc told me NO MORE red meat! No more Shellfish! Lower salt!
Cholesterol.
So I've substituted Steak, with Salmon.
Chicken, Pork, and Salmon.
It ain't easy being sleesy... :rolleyes:

I'm doing it for the Grand-kids.


----------



## SonnyE (Feb 25, 2018)

Success disco! Sonny can make it, too.












We both love this Candied Salmon!

Thank You Disco! :)


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 25, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Success disco! Sonny can make it, too.
> 
> View attachment 355308
> View attachment 355309
> ...




Looks Great, Sonny!
Disco's a Fine Teacher!

Bear


----------

